# How much should I feed my 9 month-old Golden Retriever puppy?



## DallasWinston (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi! I have a 9 month-old puppy who is on Canidae All Life Stages (dry food) and based on his weight, the bag says I should be feeding him 2-4 cups. I wasn't sure if 4 cups is too much or just the right average for his age. Suggestions welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I would start with the low end of the recommendation and if he gets too skinny, increase his cup age by 1/2 cup total a day (only increase after two-three weeks on the current amount) until his body is the condition you want. You want a visible tuck and easily feel the ribs but not see them.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

It really depends on the dog and their activity level. Do as Brave said and try with the lower end for between two weeks and a month. See if he is gaining or losing weight and then go from there.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a 10 month old female and 1 cup twice a day is good for her and maintaining a healthy looking body shape. As everyone said it really depends on the dog and activity level.


----------



## DallasWinston (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks so much! He is lean, but not skinny. I will increase by 1/2 a cup and see how it goes.


----------

